# Trot up!



## Jzee (31 July 2012)

Yeah all 5 British riders passed trot up according to Five Live


----------



## J&S (31 July 2012)

PHEW!   Thanks for the update.


----------



## pawprints1 (31 July 2012)

Thats fantastic fingers and toes crossed for today good luck to all our GB eventing team x


----------



## Potato! (31 July 2012)

WHOOP WHOOP i was getting nervous.


----------



## Dizzco (31 July 2012)

Brilliant! Do we know if anyone has been spun yet? A twisty course like that does tend to take its toll...


----------



## BigRed (31 July 2012)

I was VERY worried about high kingdom, he lost both front shoes.  I thought he might have been sore from that.


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (31 July 2012)

High Kingdom is Irish. Losing shoes is of no consequence to Irish horses!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Boyd Martin (USA) , Donatien Schauly (FRANCE) and Pawel Spisak (POLAND) are all out after the trot up...and i *think* that is the only 3 all the others horses still in after the XC passed...
a tense moment for Belgium when Virgine Coulier and Nepal Du Sudre were sent to the holding box and for Poland when Ludvig Svennerstal and Shamwari had to do the same but both passed on the second inspection


----------



## Jzee (31 July 2012)

Equilibrium Ireland said:



			High Kingdom is Irish. Losing shoes is of no consequence to Irish horses!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha! My Irish one missed this page of the manual then!


----------



## 4x4 (31 July 2012)

An old farrier once said to me 'if they've never 'ad shoes on they don't miss 'em'


----------

